# committee releases rankings (nov 18)



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2014)

http://cfp-cms-s3-prod.slcfp.com/wp...1/CFP-Top-25-Through-November-15-2014-PDF.pdf

1-alabama
2-oregon
3-florida state
4-mississippi state
5-TCU

UGA--10

auburn--14

ga tech--18

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

roll tide.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 18, 2014)

Ducks...great on the grill, serve medium rare to rare.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Ducks...great on the grill, serve medium rare to rare.


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Ducks...great on the grill, serve medium rare to rare.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


>



Who's crying...I'm thrilled.  I'd much rather play the ducks in 2/3 and then play the winner of 1/4...especially if it's bama.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Who's crying...I'm thrilled.  I'd much rather play the ducks in 2/3 and then play the winner of 1/4...especially if it's bama.



Not me. Oregon is the only team that concerns me. Miss. St. is garbage and doesn't belong and Bama doesn't have enough offense to score with Florida State. Would rather one of them have Oregon first.

I honestly believe because of the way Georgia runs the ball they're the only SEC team that would really have me worried. But there again we would prbanly score a hundred on them.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Who's crying...I'm thrilled.  I'd much rather play the ducks in 2/3 and then play the winner of 1/4...especially if it's bama.



More poultry... Hah!!!

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Roll Tide.  3 and 4 are no challenge


----------



## alphachief (Nov 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Not me. Oregon is the only team that concerns me. Miss. St. is garbage and doesn't belong and Bama doesn't have enough offense to score with Florida State. Would rather one of them have Oregon first.
> 
> I honestly believe because of the way Georgia runs the ball they're the only SEC team that would really have me worried. But there again we would prbanly score a hundred on them.



Oregon is nothing more than an ugly uniform...overrated, just like every other year.  They're college footballs version of a lingerie bowl team.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Oregon is nothing more than an ugly uniform...overrated, just like every other year.  They're college footballs version of a lingerie bowl team.



I thought Auburn exposed that pig with lipstick... 2010, ah yeah I remember... Don't y'all?

Right, wrong or indifferent... You know, Not ur Dame style... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Not me. Bama doesn't have enough offense to score with Florida State.



With all due respect, this is not a valid statement if you look at the #s. Bama averages 33.7pts per game and is ranked 25th in total offense. Compared to FSU which averages 37.1pts per game and ranked 41st in total offense. A wash imo, but statistically a win for Bama for total offense and pts/game isnt enough to make a difference on game day.

And for the defensive side, bamas opponents average just 14.5 pts per game and bamas ranked 9th in total defense. Fsu's opponents average 22.8pts per game and fsu's ranked 56th in total defense. Huge edge for bama.

These numbers mean absolutely nothing on game day imo though. 

Fsu does not look like a championship team to me, but they have done what it takes to get the job done each week and you have to respect that.
 I can honestly say the same for bama. They have not been consistently dominate as they have in the past, but are playing much better than earlier in the season right now. Fsu is the opposite. They are coming from behind each week to win close game over much weaker competition.

That being said, if both teams are fortunate to meet in the NCG, I feel either team will be as deserving as the other and have equal chance to win. Can go either way.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## applejuice (Nov 18, 2014)

Roll tide , and with that said there is a whole bunch of football left to play .....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> With all due respect, this is not a valid statement if you look at the #s. Bama averages 33.7pts per game and is ranked 25th in total offense. Compared to FSU which averages 37.1pts per game and ranked 41st in total offense. A wash imo, but statistically a win for Bama for total offense and pts/game isnt enough to make a difference on game day.
> 
> And for the defensive side, bamas opponents average just 14.5 pts per game and bamas ranked 9th in total defense. Fsu's opponents average 22.8pts per game and fsu's ranked 56th in total defense. Huge edge for bama.
> 
> ...


very fair and honest assessment. Thanks for the stats.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

Would love to see state and Bama rematch.
we're still in the hunt.

Browning slayer how does it feel that Uga isn't in the top 4?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Would love to see state and Bama rematch.
> we're still in the hunt.
> 
> Browning slayer how does it feel that Uga isn't in the top 4?



I doubt you really want that match up again.  If so, you will be the record holder of crow eating.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2014)

I though,  Would love to play miss st again in playoff.  Would be like having a bye the first round. 

Roll tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I though,  Would love to play miss st again in playoff.  Would be like having a bye the first round.
> 
> Roll tide


I guess that's why you beat them by a whopping 5 points on your home field in spite of all their mistakes. Either this bama team isn't nearly as good as previous Saban teams or this is a really good state team. You can't have it both ways. You won by 5 on your home turf that means you're vulnerable son.

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice.

I'll only respond to replies from people who were around for the 1992 title game. Please and Thx in advance, quasimodo.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Your greatest miss st team in history couldn't beat one of Sabans mediocre Bama teams.  

That win was almost effortless for Bama


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Not me. Oregon is the only team that concerns me. Miss. St. is garbage and doesn't belong and Bama doesn't have enough offense to score with Florida State. Would rather one of them have Oregon first.
> 
> I honestly believe because of the way Georgia runs the ball they're the only SEC team that would really have me worried. But there again we would prbanly score a hundred on them.


Uga will be watching the playoff from home. You might squeak into the sec title game because you play in the patsy east. 

State did not play well but lost by 5 points on the road. I think Dr. Rice with her Stanford education knows something that you and these other Johnny come latelys dont. This scenario was already forecast and validated tonight.

You lost to Florida so you are not in this conversation. There's the door. Have a nice day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your greatest miss st team in history couldn't beat one of Sabans mediocre Bama teams.
> 
> That win was almost effortless for Bama



That's a lie kid. Bama put forth everything they had. I realizr You know less and less about bama football than I realized before. To suggest that bama didn't put forth a superior effort is foolish and absurd and I'm sure Saban would resent said comment.

Alabama are hard to beat. Very hard to beat at home. I don't hate bama just SOME of their fans. There's actually a decent honorable bama fan on here that knows his stuff. On this thread now. You'd do well to learn from him. He knows the tides resume speaks for itself and he doesn't have to flaunt it. He also has respecT for their opponents.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



People shouldn't dish it out if they can't take it. I'm back and I'm taking names.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 18, 2014)

There are still 3 important games for a lot of teams out there with a lot of spoiler potential.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> People shouldn't dish it out if they can't take it. I'm back and I'm taking names.



Of course you're taking names.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your greatest miss st team in history couldn't beat one of Sabans mediocre Bama teams.
> 
> That win was almost effortless for Bama



It's hard for me to read your post with the mullen moobs making me squint. 

That last statement is a bit much don't you think?
For whatever reason, The Tide just gets stupid and conservative in the third quarter. State got into the red zone SIX TIMES! 
Our defense (and unbelievably special teams) bailed us out along with miscues on the Bulldog offense. That entire 2nd half, we dodged bullets.
We won but in no way was that almost effortless.
I just hope the Aubie game doesn't come down to an Adam Griffith FG attempt.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga will be watching the playoff from home. You might squeak into the sec title game because you play in the patsy east.
> 
> State did not play well but lost by 5 points on the road. I think Dr. Rice with her Stanford education knows something that you and these other Johnny come latelys dont. This scenario was already forecast and validated tonight.
> 
> You lost to Florida so you are not in this conversation. There's the door. Have a nice day.






Old Dead River said:


> People shouldn't dish it out if they can't take it. I'm back and I'm taking names.





You tell that FSU fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Who's crying...I'm thrilled.  I'd much rather play the ducks in 2/3 and then play the winner of 1/4...especially if it's bama.



If FSU starts against the Ducks the way we started against Um, Louisville, or NC St it will be over early. You can't give an offense like that a 21 pt lead and expect to come back. Our secondary has looked confused all year and it really showed against UM's speedy receivers. 

As bad as we have looked at times these Noles are a gritty bunch that DO NOT get rattled and find ways to win. Just win out and we will see how good we are.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> You tell that FSU fan.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> For whatever reason, The Tide just gets stupid and conservative in the third quarter.



This has been one of my biggest criticisms of the way Saban coaches. It may not be him, but when the team gets to a "comfortable" lead on an opponent,  they don't mind playing 3 & out, defensive, field position, clock mgt football. I respect the fact that Saban doesnt want to run the score up out of respect to the opponent(unlike some team out west that goes for two with no need) but It has allowed several teams over the past few years to get back into some games(even win) that were otherwise out of reach for them.

But then again , I am just a couch coach on Saturdays! So what do I know?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 18, 2014)

I am worried about winning out right now. Congrats to all that are in and to those with a shot should one of the 4 stumble


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> I thought Auburn exposed that pig with lipstick... 2010, ah yeah I remember... Don't y'all?
> 
> Right, wrong or indifferent... You know, Not ur Dame style...
> 
> Roll Tide!



Obviously you don't remember.  AU won that game with a last second field goal as time expired.  That was after several botched calls which cost Oregon at least 7 points.  I still remember Cam Newton limping off the field!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> This has been one of my biggest criticisms of the way Saban coaches. It may not be him, but when the team gets to a "comfortable" lead on an opponent,  they don't mind playing 3 & out, defensive, field position, clock mgt football. I respect the fact that Saban doesnt want to run the score up out of respect to the opponent(unlike some team out west that goes for two with no need) but It has allowed several teams over the past few years to get back into some games(even win) that were otherwise out of reach for them.
> 
> But then again , I am just a couch coach on Saturdays! So what do I know?


I don't think it's Saban, Geff. That is Kiffin calling those plays in. With all the weapons we have, he gets WAY too cautious and predictable in the 2nd half. When he thinks outside the box, we have a lot of success, but the brilliant plays seem to be spaced far between a lot of 3 and outs.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Obviously you don't remember.  AU won that game with a last second field goal as time expired.  That was after several botched calls which cost Oregon at least 7 points.  I still remember Cam Newton limping off the field!



do you also remember his team got the win and the trophy?



T


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Throwback said:


> do you also remember his team got the win and the trophy?
> 
> 
> 
> T



Yep.  With a lot of help from the refs.


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2014)

Whatever!

FSU > Bama > Miss St > Oregon


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Yep.  With a lot of help from the refs.





having said that I guess an "Oregon ducks" fan is the west coast version of "Georgia bulldog" fan

T


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga will be watching the playoff from home. You might squeak into the sec title game because you play in the patsy east.
> 
> State did not play well but lost by 5 points on the road. I think Dr. Rice with her Stanford education knows something that you and these other Johnny come latelys dont. This scenario was already forecast and validated tonight.
> 
> You lost to Florida so you are not in this conversation. There's the door. Have a nice day.



I have an honest question, now that the season has played out a little more, what would you consider to be Miss St. signature win.  In looking back, LSU is not looking very strong, TAMU has been proven to be a pretty mediocre team, and auburn was just handled by uga by 27 for a third loss.  I know there is a lot of trash talk and bravado, but uga played Kentucky, Arkansas, and Auburn, all common opponents of miss st and beat each of them by a much greater margin, and uga is above average at best (this coming from a uga fan). Miss st. Had a horrible out of conference schedule that I don't believe included a single team from a major conference.  I know they are having a good season based on number of wins , and they played bama close, but at this point I don't know where I would put them.  I do think if they don't make it to Atlanta, that it should be the end of the line for them.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Throwback said:


> having said that I guess an "Oregon ducks" fan is the west coast version of "Georgia bulldog" fan
> 
> T



Not really.  Oregon has proven they can beat Colorado!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga will be watching the playoff from home. You might squeak into the sec title game because you play in the patsy east.
> 
> State did not play well but lost by 5 points on the road. I think Dr. Rice with her Stanford education knows something that you and these other Johnny come latelys dont. This scenario was already forecast and validated tonight.
> 
> You lost to Florida so you are not in this conversation. There's the door. Have a nice day.



Accuse me of being an Uga fan one more time and you'll be hearing from my attorney.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think it's Saban, Geff. That is Kiffin calling those plays in. With all the weapons we have, he gets WAY too cautious and predictable in the 2nd half. When he thinks outside the box, we have a lot of success, but the brilliant plays seem to be spaced far between a lot of 3 and outs.



I've been saying the whole season that BAMA's main issue is a sub-par running game due almost exclusively to a "soft" O-line. Give the O-Line props for pass protection, but the run is not where it has been traditionally.

ODR can huff and puff...and take names all he wants to, but the cold hard fact is this...when State threatened BAMA, BAMA punished them with a demoralizing clock melting scoring drive that put the game out of reach.
The last score was a deliberate slow burn and Dan walked right into it.
I think the committee set the table...if the 4 teams win out, there will be no SEC vs SEC Championship game.

...and to ODR, I remember the 92 game...State played well, but lost so I'm not sure what the significance is?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 18, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Yep.  With a lot of help from the refs.





Throwback said:


> having said that I guess an "Oregon ducks" fan is the west coast version of "Georgia bulldog" fan
> 
> T



I was just about to let him know that we have exclusive rights to the "bad refs" line.  Can't have some west coast hippie borrowing my best material.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Accuse me of being an Uga fan one more time and you'll be hearing from my attorney.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I have an honest question, now that the season has played out a little more, what would you consider to be Miss St. signature win.  In looking back, LSU is not looking very strong, TAMU has been proven to be a pretty mediocre team, and auburn was just handled by uga by 27 for a third loss.  I know there is a lot of trash talk and bravado, but uga played Kentucky, Arkansas, and Auburn, all common opponents of miss st and beat each of them by a much greater margin, and uga is above average at best (this coming from a uga fan). Miss st. Had a horrible out of conference schedule that I don't believe included a single team from a major conference.  I know they are having a good season based on number of wins , and they played bama close, but at this point I don't know where I would put them.  I do think if they don't make it to Atlanta, that it should be the end of the line for them.



It was 25-12 with 8 seconds left. Game was never in question.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

pnome said:


> Whatever!
> 
> FSU > Bama > Miss St > Oregon



Is this your ranking? are you saying FSU is greater than BAMA etc.?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I've been saying the whole season that BAMA's main issue is a sub-par running game due almost exclusively to a "soft" O-line. Give the O-Line props for pass protection, but the run is not where it has been traditionally.
> 
> ODR can huff and puff...and take names all he wants to, but the cold hard fact is this...when State threatened BAMA, BAMA punished them with a demoralizing clock melting scoring drive that put the game out of reach.
> The last score was a deliberate slow burn and Dan walked right into it.
> ...



I know, i know, and you were right. I thought they would "gel" fairly quickly into what we have come to expect of a Bama O-line. That didn't happen and they are running out of time to get their act together.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was just about to let him know that we have exclusive rights to the "bad refs" line.  Can't have some west coast hippie borrowing my best material.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 18, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Not really.  Oregon has proven they can beat Colorado!



And uga can beat auburn....


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> It was 25-12 with 8 seconds left. Game was never in question.



I agree, but that 5 point loss appears to be the highlight of their season.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, i know, and you were right. I thought they would "gel" fairly quickly into what we have come to expect of a Bama O-line. That didn't happen and they are running out of time to get their act together.



I predicted that BAMA would run Blake much more...and I think that they will if they get to the playoffs, especially with Fowler or Henry or both as lead blockers, drawing the safeties in and setting up either Coop or Stewart over the top.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I agree, but that 5 point loss appears to be the highlight of their season.



it's hard for me to get a good read on UGA...Jekyl and Hyde all year, but when they set thier mind to it, they can control the game with their ability to run.
I'd rather face MIzzou than UGA, but BAMA does have a stout run defense.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And uga can beat auburn....



So if auburn can beat Oregon, and georgia can beat auburn..........


T


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And uga can beat auburn....



The difference is Colorado finished 2-6 that year in conference play.  AU went undefeated.  UGA couldn't beat a 2-6 Colrado!


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Is this your ranking? are you saying FSU is greater than BAMA etc.?



That is indeed my ranking and yes that is what I'm saying!  

Go Noles!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> You tell that FSU fan.



right message wrong target.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2014)

pnome said:


> That is indeed my ranking and yes that is what I'm saying!
> 
> Go Noles!




thought so.
FSU has out-manned all of their opponents this year, I think BAMA has the depth to last and not fade in the 4th QTR.
It would be a good game.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I have an honest question, now that the season has played out a little more, what would you consider to be Miss St. signature win.  In looking back, LSU is not looking very strong, TAMU has been proven to be a pretty mediocre team, and auburn was just handled by uga by 27 for a third loss.  I know there is a lot of trash talk and bravado, but uga played Kentucky, Arkansas, and Auburn, all common opponents of miss st and beat each of them by a much greater margin, and uga is above average at best (this coming from a uga fan). Miss st. Had a horrible out of conference schedule that I don't believe included a single team from a major conference.  I know they are having a good season based on number of wins , and they played bama close, but at this point I don't know where I would put them.  I do think if they don't make it to Atlanta, that it should be the end of the line for them.



State probably are not gonna make it to Atlanta because Auburn probably isn't going to beat Bama as much as I'd like to see it happen. I hear your argument, but my fault with it is that you lost to two terrible teams in South Carolina and Florida. State lost to Alabama on the road. State are not a complete team, good team, dangerous when they play well I think they can compete with anyone when they play well but they have a lot to work on. Prescott has showed glimmers of great prowess, he's made some amazing plays which catapulted him into the Heisman conversation starting with the LSU game. However, just as last year he made a lot of mistakes which have recused him from it. He's not there yet and I hope he'll come back for another year to improve. as it stands I can't see his nfl draft stock being that good.

As far as picking apart previous wins because teams have fallen on hard times etc, that's difficult to do. You say LSU wasn't a good win, but look how tough they played bama, LSU could've and should've won that game imho. They also defeated Ole Miss, of course they just got shutout by Arky. There's obviously some battle fatigue in the sec west with the teams sacking one another. Auburn survived KSU on the road got beat down by state (note state had numerous turnovers in that game and still survived, made plays otherwise). I dunno what to tell you about Auburn after the UGA game, the win does not look as good post hoc but I would've never expected them to implode the way they have, the ole miss win was a fluke, the a&m win the abomination of a lack of fundamental execution. aTm, LSU, and Auburn are not as good as they were last year. Ole Miss and State are much better than they were last year. And it appears Bama is slightly better than State as of last Saturday.

Consider this, if not for Bo Wallace's arrogance in the LSU game, and Treadwell getting his leg broken, where would Ole Miss be right now? They dominated Alabama. The game was in Oxford which makes a tremendous difference... Ole Miss may have a better defense than Bama. Lucky for State that one of the Nkemdiche brothers and Treadwell are out for the season.

You'll know where to put State after the Eggbowl. If they defeat Ole Miss then they're a fine team. with one loss hailing from the sec west. If they don't defeat Ole Miss then they're a top 15 team. Just my opinion.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 18, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> it's hard for me to get a good read on UGA...Jekyl and Hyde all year, but when they set thier mind to it, they can control the game with their ability to run.
> I'd rather face MIzzou than UGA, but BAMA does have a stout run defense.



I agree, uga is suffering from split personality disorder this year.  If the team that played aub, mizzou, arky, Kentucky, or Clemson shows up we can play with anyone.  When the South Carolina, Florida, and Tennessee team shows up, we can lose to anyone.  I think most Bama fans are secretly pulling for 2 mizzou wins.  I would love to see us make it just to see who shows up.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I agree, uga is suffering from split personality disorder this year.  If the team that played aub, mizzou, arky, Kentucky, or Clemson shows up we can play with anyone.  When the South Carolina, Florida, and Tennessee team shows up, we can lose to anyone.  I think most Bama fans are secretly pulling for 2 mizzou wins.  I would love to see us make it just to see who shows up.



I was hoping for an all bulldog sec title game myself. state choked so it's unlikely.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State probably are not gonna make it to Atlanta because Auburn probably isn't going to beat Bama as much as I'd like to see it happen. I hear your argument, but my fault with it is that you lost to two terrible teams in South Carolina and Florida. State lost to Alabama on the road. State are not a complete team, good team, dangerous when they play well I think they can compete with anyone when they play well but they have a lot to work on. Prescott has showed glimmers of great prowess, he's made some amazing plays which catapulted him into the Heisman conversation starting with the LSU game. However, just as last year he made a lot of mistakes which have recused him from it. He's not there yet and I hope he'll come back for another year to improve. as it stands I can't see his nfl draft stock being that good.
> 
> As far as picking apart previous wins because teams have fallen on hard times etc, that's difficult to do. You say LSU wasn't a good win, but look how tough they played bama, LSU could've and should've won that game imho. They also defeated Ole Miss, of course they just got shutout by Arky. There's obviously some battle fatigue in the sec west with the teams sacking one another. Auburn survived KSU on the road got beat down by state (note state had numerous turnovers in that game and still survived, made plays otherwise). I dunno what to tell you about Auburn after the UGA game, the win does not look as good post hoc but I would've never expected them to implode the way they have, the ole miss win was a fluke, the a&m win the abomination of a lack of fundamental execution. aTm, LSU, and Auburn are not as good as they were last year. Ole Miss and State are much better than they were last year. And it appears Bama is slightly better than State as of last Saturday.
> 
> ...



ODR, that was one of the best posts you've ever had in the SF.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Accuse me of being an Uga fan one more time and you'll be hearing from my attorney.



Hahahaha


----------



## fredw (Nov 19, 2014)

Throwback said:


> having said that I guess an "Oregon ducks" fan is the west coast version of "Georgia bulldog" fan
> 
> T



Now this hurts.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Accuse me of being an Uga fan one more time and you'll be hearing from my attorney.



That's right, give him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I was hoping for an all bulldog sec title game myself. state choked so it's unlikely.



Who are you and what did you do with ODR?

The same guy that hacked into brownceluse' account appears to have struck again.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 19, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The difference is Colorado finished 2-6 that year in conference play.  AU went undefeated.  UGA couldn't beat a 2-6 Colrado!  :
> 
> I am so pleased you are finally admitting it, Oregon never should have been expected to play with or beat a team that went undefeated in the SEC.  I am glad to hear you finally acknowledge the sec superiority, well done jockey...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga will be watching the playoff from home. You might squeak into the sec title game because you play in the patsy east.
> 
> State did not play well but lost by 5 points on the road. I think Dr. Rice with her Stanford education knows something that you and these other Johnny come latelys dont. This scenario was already forecast and validated tonight.
> 
> You lost to Florida so you are not in this conversation. There's the door. Have a nice day.



UGA is 2-0 against the mighty West, despite them not having a chance in either game.

Johnny come lately   

Still some football to be played.



rhbama3 said:


> I don't think it's Saban, Geff. That is Kiffin calling those plays in. With all the weapons we have, he gets WAY too cautious and predictable in the 2nd half. When he thinks outside the box, we have a lot of success, but the brilliant plays seem to be spaced far between a lot of 3 and outs.



Boy, that sounds familiar!



Throwback said:


> having said that I guess an "Oregon ducks" fan is the west coast version of "Georgia bulldog" fan
> 
> T



No, we know what it's like to beat Auburn. 



Old Dead River said:


> State probably are not gonna make it to Atlanta because Auburn probably isn't going to beat Bama as much as I'd like to see it happen. I hear your argument, but my fault with it is that you lost to two terrible teams in South Carolina and Florida. State lost to Alabama on the road. State are not a complete team, good team, dangerous when they play well I think they can compete with anyone when they play well but they have a lot to work on. Prescott has showed glimmers of great prowess, he's made some amazing plays which catapulted him into the Heisman conversation starting with the LSU game. However, just as last year he made a lot of mistakes which have recused him from it. He's not there yet and I hope he'll come back for another year to improve. as it stands I can't see his nfl draft stock being that good.
> 
> As far as picking apart previous wins because teams have fallen on hard times etc, that's difficult to do. You say LSU wasn't a good win, but look how tough they played bama, LSU could've and should've won that game imho. They also defeated Ole Miss, of course they just got shutout by Arky. There's obviously some battle fatigue in the sec west with the teams sacking one another. Auburn survived KSU on the road got beat down by state (note state had numerous turnovers in that game and still survived, made plays otherwise). I dunno what to tell you about Auburn after the UGA game, the win does not look as good post hoc but I would've never expected them to implode the way they have, the ole miss win was a fluke, the a&m win the abomination of a lack of fundamental execution. aTm, LSU, and Auburn are not as good as they were last year. Ole Miss and State are much better than they were last year. And it appears Bama is slightly better than State as of last Saturday.
> 
> ...



That actually made a lot of sense.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re:*

Anytime you look at these rankings you need to look forward to what might happen by December 7:

TCU loses to Texas and Baylor loses to Kansas State knocking them both out of playoff hopes.
Ohio State loses the Big 10 Championship to Wisconsin
Ole Miss loses the Egg bowl
UCLA loses to USC.
Auburn loses the Iron bowl.
Georgia will face Alabama in the SEC Championship following a Missouri loss - Alabama is upset by Georgia, knocking them from the 4 team playoff

Final Playoff Positions

1 Florida State
2 Oregon
3 Mississippi State
4 Georgia

Georgia wins the first playoff game against Florida State
Mississippi State beats Oregon

Georgia beats Mississippi State and wins their first championship since 1980!!!

It could happen!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2014)

formula1 said:


> Anytime you look at these rankings you need to look forward to what might happen by December 7:
> 
> TCU loses to Texas and Baylor loses to Kansas State knocking them both out of playoff hopes.
> Ohio State loses the Big 10 Championship to Wisconsin
> ...






The only problem with that is mason can't throw the bomb.  No way you'll win a national championship without that


T


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I agree, uga is suffering from split personality disorder this year.  If the team that played aub, mizzou, arky, Kentucky, or Clemson shows up we can play with anyone.  When the South Carolina, Florida, and Tennessee team shows up, we can lose to anyone.  I think most Bama fans are secretly pulling for 2 mizzou wins.  I would love to see us make it just to see who shows up.



last time we met, I could have sold my 4 tickets for $5,000.00 a piece on stub hub...might just do it this time if they make it!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State probably are not gonna make it to Atlanta because Auburn probably isn't going to beat Bama as much as I'd like to see it happen. I hear your argument, but my fault with it is that you lost to two terrible teams in South Carolina and Florida. State lost to Alabama on the road. State are not a complete team, good team, dangerous when they play well I think they can compete with anyone when they play well but they have a lot to work on. Prescott has showed glimmers of great prowess, he's made some amazing plays which catapulted him into the Heisman conversation starting with the LSU game. However, just as last year he made a lot of mistakes which have recused him from it. He's not there yet and I hope he'll come back for another year to improve. as it stands I can't see his nfl draft stock being that good.
> 
> As far as picking apart previous wins because teams have fallen on hard times etc, that's difficult to do. You say LSU wasn't a good win, but look how tough they played bama, LSU could've and should've won that game imho. They also defeated Ole Miss, of course they just got shutout by Arky. There's obviously some battle fatigue in the sec west with the teams sacking one another. Auburn survived KSU on the road got beat down by state (note state had numerous turnovers in that game and still survived, made plays otherwise). I dunno what to tell you about Auburn after the UGA game, the win does not look as good post hoc but I would've never expected them to implode the way they have, the ole miss win was a fluke, the a&m win the abomination of a lack of fundamental execution. aTm, LSU, and Auburn are not as good as they were last year. Ole Miss and State are much better than they were last year. And it appears Bama is slightly better than State as of last Saturday.
> 
> ...



you have NO credibility.

BAMA fumbled inside their own 20 late in the game and OLe Miss took advantage, yet BAMA drove the length of the field to be in scoring position to win the game and shot themselves in the foot as they did the entire game.
"Dominated"?...NO credibility.


----------



## K80 (Nov 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ODR, that was one of the best posts you've ever had in the SF.



Maybe but it still shows a lot of bias.   Everything he said to talk up state can be said about uga losses as wel. 

 The SC team uga played is not the same one playing today plus it was an away game for ga.   Regardless of how good or bad spurriers team is he has had ga's number for a long time and almost always has his team play lights out against ga.   Let's not forget the huge momentum stealing bad call that kept sc alive and in the game.   Due to the youth of the team and lack of leadership on field at that that one bad call turned the momentum and kept ga from putting a beast down on SC.  Uga's defense was also trying to find its identity coming off a  horrendous year. 

Uga / FL game talent and records go out the window in this game.   It is claimed to be a neutral site but from where I'm sitting advantage FL. This games outcome makes little sense until you consider that FL 's has been respectable all year,  FL had a new qb whom put a little energy in the O,  the qb didn't throw which means they didn't give ga' s D  a chance to play to its strength and cause turn overs,  and the fact the team was playing for their coaches job.  Granted I don't understand why ga was so flat unless they were coming down off of a high caused by the Gurley situation. 

So his great post isn't all that great since he ignores what he uses to build up state when it comes to ga.

And let's not forget no one had high hopes for ga coming into the year due to the poor  D play from last year and the lack of qp.   The only bright spot coming into the year was gurshall and look how that has turned out.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 19, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The only problem with that is mason can't throw the bomb.  No way you'll win a national championship without that
> 
> 
> T



I think he's proven that he can, they just don't need him to. Just give it to Chubb! It would help if the receivers would hang onto the ball, though.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2014)

That foot shoot'n get's us everytime... 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## K80 (Nov 19, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I think he's proven that he can, they just don't need him to. It would help if the receivers would hang onto the ball, though.



As the year has gone on and between injuries and dropped balls,  I think our receiving core is the weakest link.   It's hard to throw it down field of you have no confidence in the people catching the ball.   That said mason is no Murray.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> That foot shoot'n get's us everytime...
> 
> Roll Tide!!



sho does...


----------



## formula1 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re:*



Throwback said:


> The only problem with that is mason can't throw the bomb.  No way you'll win a national championship without that
> 
> 
> T



With this UGA team and this offensive line,  Mason doesn't need to throw the bomb.  He just needs receivers who can catch when it hits them in the hands.

But mostly, we need the right UGA team to show up and the coaches to make the right choices.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2014)

Helps to get them out of the way early... We'll see if Bama has the stuff this weekend...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2014)

Saying ole miss doinated bama is like saying obama is the greatest president in american history. Doesnt really matter anymore though does it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Saying ole miss doinated bama is like saying obama is the greatest president in american history. Doesnt really matter anymore though does it.



It's an "L" in the Win/Loss column for 2014...

The team moved on. 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 19, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> last time we met, I could have sold my 4 tickets for $5,000.00 a piece on stub hub...might just do it this time if they make it!



That would pay for the playoff and a little left for some Xmas gifts, I believe I may keep one, but $5,000 buys a nice tv!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 19, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Who's crying...I'm thrilled.  I'd much rather play the ducks in 2/3 and then play the winner of 1/4...especially if it's bama.



Ducks would stomp a mud hole in FSU and then walk it dry.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2014)

Roll tide and takin names.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I was hoping for an all bulldog sec title game myself. state choked so it's unlikely.



Choked?  No, State got beat by a superior team. 



GO DAWGS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Choked?  No, State got beat by a superior team.



Amen


----------

